# كتاب Manufacturing Engineering Handbook



## ديدين (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*Hwaiyu Geng, Hwaiyu Geng, "Manufacturing Engineering Handbook" *
McGraw-Hill Professional | 2004 | ISBN: 0071398252 | 1088 pages | PDF | 14,6 MB 

Let our teams of experts help you to stay competitive in a global marketplace. It is every company's goal to build the highest quality goods at the lowest price in the shortest time possible. With the Manufacturing Engineering Handbook you'll have access to information on conventional and modern manufacturing processes and operations management that you didn't have before. 

For example, if you are a manufacturing engineer responding to a request for proposal (RFP), you will find everything you need for estimating manufacturing cost, labor cost and overall production cost by turning to chapter 2, section 2.5, the manufacturing estimating section. The handbook will even outline the various manufacturing processes for you. 

If you are a plant engineer working in an automotive factory and find yourself in the hot working portion of the plant, you should look up section 6 on hot work and forging processing. You will find it very useful for learning the machines and processes to get the job done. Likewise, if you are a Design Engineer and need information regarding hydraulics, generators & transformers, turn to chapter 3, section 3.2.3, and you'll find generators & transformers. 

Covering topics from engineering mathematics to warehouse management systems, Manufacturing Engineering Handbook is the most comprehensive single-source guide to Manufacturing Engineering ever published.


التحميل من هنـــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا 
كتاب رائع و اختيار اروع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fmharfoush (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور لكن أتمنى من المسؤلين تحميل الملفات علىwww.4shared.com


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ديدين قال:


> *hwaiyu geng, hwaiyu geng, "manufacturing engineering handbook" *
> mcgraw-hill professional | 2004 | isbn: 0071398252 | 1088 pages | pdf | 14,6 mb
> 
> let our teams of experts help you to stay competitive in a global marketplace. It is every company's goal to build the highest quality goods at the lowest price in the shortest time possible. With the manufacturing engineering handbook you'll have access to information on conventional and modern manufacturing processes and operations management that you didn't have before.
> ...


 


fmharfoush قال:


> مشكور لكن أتمنى من المسؤلين تحميل الملفات علىwww.4shared.com


 
كل عام وأنت بألف خير مهندس ديدين 

وشكرا على الكتاب .. ​ 
ملحوظة : بالنسبة لرفع الكتب وتحميلها فهي ترجع لكل عضو وحسب المتاح له ..
وكثيرا ما تتنتهي صلاحية الرابط ..


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## diamond tips (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا زننتظر المزيد


----------



## mtm1381967 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد تتبعت الرابط ففوجئت بان الكتاب قد انتزع من موقع التحميل هذا للتذكير فقط
اخوكم مصطفى ماطوس 
ليبيا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اولا و لكن الكتاب غير موجود نرجوا اعادة تحميله او ارفاقه كملفات


----------



## ديدين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

التحميل من هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا


----------



## اردنــيـــــة (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلموو


----------



## عمراياد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

fmharfoush قال:


> مشكور لكن أتمنى من المسؤلين تحميل الملفات علىwww.4shared.com


 

تفضل اخي 


http://www.4shared.com/document/zDIzZ7yV/0071398252_Manufacturing_Engin.html



بالتوفيق


----------



## tarek495 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك كتاب جيد


----------



## هنري26 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكـــــــوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي .. بارك الله فيك
دمت بخير ..

*م/ أبو فــــارس*​


----------

